# Preview: New Audison Thesis Speakers



## veedubb8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Got a scoop on the new Audison Thesis Orchestra series speakers. 

Check It.

Designed for active use, passives not included. However they will design a set for each individual install and provide the specs and details for you or your installer to custom build. 

Only have pics of two of three drivers, but hey-- two's better than none!

Enjoy.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

That mid looks promesing


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

looks bling$


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

that looks insane!


----------



## kskywr (Oct 2, 2006)

I wonder if they've factored in the effect those grills will have on the sound. The price seems reasonable considering their main competition will be the Rainbow refs and focal bes. Can't wait to see a review.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump




I was wondering if there was any more information available?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Seems like they are on the market overseas...not sure about here. The price is a bit in the upper stratosphere.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Seems like they are on the market overseas...not sure about hear. The price is a bit in the upper stratosphere.


I don't doubt that.

The whole Thesis line is out of most people’s reach.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhhhh yes.....so I get my individual drivers real parameters for an install? Thats sick


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder why the grilles are made of zinc (as opposed to some other commonly used materials like aluminum). Is this purely a cosmetic thing or does it have something to do with performance of the driver?

Single piece baskets look VERY nice and the custom x-overs is def. a nice touch.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

> However, one of the more interesting features is the dust cap. It's made of clear poly-crystaline and you can see all the way through the speaker and into the pole piece.


Oh man!


Can you imagine the lack of mechanical noise being CNC'd from a solid aluminum block?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5aCIBQ&usg=AFQjCNE20v3XLUcwGryy2vME_s8WqVL9uw


At the bottom are some stats on the Speakers.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm sure they'll sound great because they look cool and cost alot of money.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

npdang said:


> I'm sure they'll sound great because they look cool and cost a lot of money.


We're just looking at the new toys and dreaming of Sonic Bliss.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I guess I don't see how one can get there in a car. Spend $50K on a system to install in a stock vehicle? Maybe spend several thousand more to make the car as suitable as possible to audio? A complete gut and rebuild of the interior? 

I guess I can appreciate the engineering but I am not sure I would spend that type of cash for a car system...even if I had a net worth of 5 million or so??

I look at products like this as being what the super-expensive-but-never-for-sale amp that PHOENIX GOLD made several years ago, the MPH-6300, was to them. The pinnacle of their engineering and what they are capable of....only really meant for show or in a demo vehicle.

A full Thesis system deserves something more than just a $40K 300C and some fiberglass to make a true statement towards sonic bliss.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

How much would one of these mids cost? I hope it's less than $200.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> How much would one of these mids cost? I hope it's less than $200.


I don't think so.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Audison amps are really sweet looking show-amps. The internals are kickass looking.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> The Audison amps are really sweet looking show-amps. The internals are kickass looking.


The only one I know that shows off its internals is the HV venti all the others are in a black case.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one I saw on their .pdf brochure. They sure know how to make electonics look irresistable. Until you look at the price tag.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Yeah, that's the one I saw on their .pdf brochure. They sure know how to make electronics look irresistible. Until you look at the price tag.


Outrageous price tag.

What I wanted and what I ended up with are two different animals (I have the new LRx's). All of the Thesis Line is way out of my reach.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

> Designed for active use, passives not included. However they will design a set for each individual install and provide the specs and details for you or your installer to custom build.


[soap box]

I'm not being sarcastic, and not looking to get into an internet scuffle, but imitation is the highest form of flattery, I guess. We've been doing this for three years now, on any speaker system we build, even our entry-level offering at $500.00/set. I'm surprised they didn't make it a perfecta and offer post burn-in hand matching and offer guarenteed value too. 

[/soap box]

Scott


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

TRU DAT ^^^^ "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Not much too see really. It comes with power ratings and impendance just like any best buy car speaker. What about that accordion surround? I thought it doesn't behave well in sealed boxes. I imagine most folks that would buy these swear by sealed enclosures.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Not much too see really. It comes with power ratings and impendance just like any best buy car speaker. What about that accordion surround? I thought it doesn't behave well in sealed boxes. I imagine most folks that would buy these swear by sealed enclosures.


I found the Specs on the 6.5"



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5aCIBQ&usg=AFQjCNEOSnSs5YbGpujD2CI5sW-mgzfCHQ


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I heard them the first time the other day and two days later I shelled out the $$$ for my own set. Audison said they'll be here in three weeks.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I found the Specs on the 6.5"
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5aCIBQ&usg=AFQjCNEOSnSs5YbGpujD2CI5sW-mgzfCHQ



Looks good for midrange use, high FS, that accordion surround, and decent inductance. It's a lot like their previous flagship driver in the Hertz lineup. Now if it was in the $200 range with the other world class drivers I'm looking for I would give it a chance.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

800


cvjoint said:


> Now if it was in the $200 range with the other world class drivers I'm looking for I would give it a chance.


Very funny CV  Not a chance. If pricing is similar to the Austrailian or Denmark market, the conversion would look like this:


Components
TH 1.5 Violino 34mm Tweeter pair $904
TH 3.0 Voce 70mm Midrange pair $929
TH 6.5 Sax 165mm Woofer pair $1515

Subwoofer
TH 10 Basso 250mm Subwoofer $1383

Amplifiers
TH Uno Mono - Normal Class A Power 200 RMS $3603
TH Due Two Channel - Normal Class A Power 2 x 80 RMS $3293
TH Quattro Four Channel - Normal Class A Power 4 x 50 RMS $4062
HV Venti Two Channel - Class A 2 x 200 $12150

Complete Systems
TH Coro 2-Way Kit - Violino + Sax $2443
TH Orchestra 3-Way Kit - Violino + Voce + Sax $3336

Bit One Processor - $800

Let's mock up a four-way system!
Tweets - TH 1.5 Violino 
Mids - TH 3.0 Voce 
Midbasses - TH 6.5 Sax 
Subs - 2 x TH 10 Basso 
Tweet/Mid amp - 1 x TH Quatro
Midbass amp - 1 x TH Duo
sub amp - 1 x TH Uno
Processor - Bit One
----------------------
*$17872 MSRP* plus a deck will be needed.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

WLDock said:


> 800
> 
> Very funny CV  Not a chance. If pricing is similar to the Austrailian or Denmark market, the conversion would look like this:
> 
> ...


For that much money does it come with a reach around? 

It also appears that the HV venti has gone up in price.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

WLDock said:


> 800
> 
> Very funny CV  Not a chance. If pricing is similar to the Austrailian or Denmark market, the conversion would look like this:
> 
> ...


You forgot to add subs, actually other than the tweeters everyting is skewed down imo, no need for the 3.0 use the 6.5 for mid duty and the 10s for midbass 

Oh well, luckily the Bit one is the cheapest one because that's the only thing that interests me. You know the pricing is outrageous when the processor costs less than the tweeters lmao!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Prices seem pretty much inline with all the high-end stuff.

Like the Hertz Mille, Brax, Rainbow Plat/Ref., Focal Be

Not sure why people are shocked by the price on the Audison stuff.

Scan Speak Illum.
TW-640.00
mid-512.00
midbass-676.00
sub-750.00
*total $2578.00*

Scan Rev.
TW-796.00
mid-570.00
midbass-464.00
sub-750.00 
*total $2580.00*

Seas Exotic
8"-1530.00
TW-852.00
*Total $2382.00*

Eaton
TW-278.10
Mid-246.46
Midbass-423.50
Sub-687.20
Total $1635.26

Rainbow
Plat 2-way-$3157.99
Ref 3-way-$11, 899.99
Ref 2-way-$7,399.99
Profi Van 10" sub-$589.99

Dynaudio Esotar
TW-$1600
MD142-$499.98
Midbass-999.98
Total $3099.96

Focal Be
No 5-3900.00
No 6-4100.90
No 7-4900.90

Even CDT ES-Gold **** at MSRP oouch
3-way---$1274.97

Boston Acoustics 2-way Ref $1199.99
Morel Supremo 2-way $2299.95

To think many of the car audio companies are complaining about sales. Why is it you never here Morel, Dyn, Rainbow, Focal complaining and continuing to make **** that is expensive as hell. Someone is buying this stuff some where.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Prices seem pretty much inline with all the high-end stuff.
> 
> Like the Hertz Mille, Brax, Rainbow Plat/Ref., Focal Be
> 
> ...


It's easy to get in line with any product price wise, not so much performance wise. I don't think either Seas Excels or Scan Speak revelators are over $750 a pop for a 6.5 midrange. The new illuminator mids are definitely on the expensive side but still under half of what these new drivers call for, and Scan Speak at least has braggin rights with a real underhung design, SD1 motor, a revolutionary venting system and cone ribs to break distortion. 

If you don't get shocked by prices such as these you must be loaded or jaded in general. These companies still make money because they sell some medium priced gear as well, human ears are a poor instrument and folks can't read a waterfall plot or refuse to see the need for one.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I think you're picking some pretty exotic stuff to compare against there... why not compare to other high end gear, like Scan Revelators, Seas Excel, Peerless Exclusive, Focal Utopia (raw drivers), Dynaudio Esotec and the like.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Prices seem pretty much inline with all the high-end stuff.


High end my rear end! Those prices are trying to gouge your eyes out and skull f*** you!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Guess price only high... But looks like the spec is just at the normal range(considering its vas, Qs....) when comparing to other European brand raw drivers. Others may sound better than it with price lesser than it.


----------



## Bom (Jul 5, 2007)

mxl16 said:


> I wonder why the grilles are made of zinc (as opposed to some other commonly used materials like aluminum). Is this purely a cosmetic thing or does it have something to do with performance of the driver?
> 
> Single piece baskets look VERY nice and the custom x-overs is def. a nice touch.


Grill material affects to sound.

In Thesis line, I am sure these speakers are expensive. The question is that it worths the money or not. I owned HV Venti and sold few years ago. It's one of good amps but not worth for its price.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

What I am saying as we have been getting over charged for years by a lot of companies. We will continue to get over charged.

Then people act shocked when they do it time and time again.

I am not shocked by anything I see any more when it comes to pricing. I look at drool and to myself go "nope will never own any of that stuff even I won the lottery", then move on.

Are we really that naive to think some new high-end boutique line is going to be at an actual price point that us normal people can afford.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Genxx said:


> What I am saying as we have been getting over charged for years by a lot of companies. We will continue to get over charged.
> 
> Then people act shocked when they do it time and time again.
> 
> ...


There will always be products that appeal only to the elitists so they can say I have this with an attitude.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry but $17872 MSRP for a CAR AUDIO system (Minus a deck) is not in line with what 99% of the market is looking for. Alpine F#1, Pioneer ODR, etc all seem like nice stuff but for who?

Sorry, as much as I like car audio, I would spend maybe $5K-$7K on the car and put the rest towards a home theater.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Sorry but $17872 MSRP for a CAR AUDIO system (Minus a deck) is not in line with what 99% of the market is looking for. Alpine F#1, Pioneer ODR, etc all seem like nice stuff but for who?


I think the worse part of this is it might end up sounding like crap.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Well it garners attention immediately by price. We are talking about it, right? Price = attention. The pretense is "it's expensive, it HAS to be good" and very few if any who buy this kind of stuff would ever admit it's not worth the money paid. Except Bom, who said the Venti amp wasn't worth the money and has actually owned one.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know anyone who'd agree it's WORTH the price. Worth flies out the window when you start start spending more than $1,000. The return diminishes greatly with high dollar items, but if you are seeking the absolute best, that extra 1% can cost thousands. None of these systems are WORTH that much. Best is also subjective. I don't like the way Focals sound. To me, they aren't worth $500. If you like that sound though, maybe $5,500 is acceptable to you.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

A few moments with my beauties before they go in the car. I'll post the install pics on a build thread in about a week. The Italians sure know how to make a speaker look and sound good. Che Bello!
I got them lightly used so that helped with the price tag a bit. I've heard some good speakers but the detail and the range are the best I've heard. 
Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.
























midrange picture by minibox007 - Photobucket
midrange back picture by minibox007 - Photobucket
Midbass picture by minibox007 - Photobucket
midbass side picture by minibox007 - Photobucket
Midbass back picture by minibox007 - Photobucket
All three picture by minibox007 - Photobucket


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

They sure do look nice, I hope you got a big discount.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i just fiberglassed my shorts.....damn,those drivers are hot! 
looking forward to seeing them installed


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Certainly looking forward to your install thread...right? What are you going to power them with?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

audison vrx 6 direct to the tweets, midranges and sub. That's 75 watts per channel for the the tweeters and 3' midranges. As for the 6.5's I'll use the audison vrx 2.400 putting out 250 watts per. I would like a little more power for the 3' but I already had the amps. I'd like to give the 3' 125 watts and run them and the tweeters pure class A. Obviously I have to run them active and will be using a bit one with a digital connection to a drz9255. I haven't decided on a new sub yet, I currently only have one focal 11' 27 kx in a simple box but I think that should do fine. At some point I'd like to have two 10's but I think I've already spent enough money on speakers. The install isn't going to be anything fancy or elaborate either, I just want it to sound good first and go from there.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> For that much money does it come with a reach around?
> 
> It also appears that the HV venti has gone up in price.


For that price it better include a Red Head, a Brunette, a Blonde, a girl with Jet Black hair, and an Albino midget with an ass the size of Texas for at least one session each.

And they better help install the speakers......


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

WLDock said:


> 800
> 
> Very funny CV  Not a chance. If pricing is similar to the Austrailian or Denmark market, the conversion would look like this:
> 
> ...


And lets see a Qualified installer for this gear Like J. Katz
$150+ per hr of custom work
Kicks
Doors
Dash
Amp Rack 
Custom Distro Blocks
Dont for get 100sq^ Dynamat


----------



## nautilus (Oct 14, 2009)

veedubb8 said:


> Got a scoop on the new Audison Thesis Orchestra series speakers.
> 
> Check It.
> 
> ...


Heard this speakers powered by a Focal LE Dual Mono, outstanding, airy and silky smooth sound, the Best so far !

Grab one if you can !


----------

